# WD Velociraptor 3000 GLFS



## CorHabe (Jun 26, 2008)

Your opinions...Best...Expensive...Good value or dont costs WD asks for...to buy or to search something else?


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, 2 Raptor 150Gb SATA I drives cost from 350-400 bucks for both.  The 300Gb Raptor sports Sata II(which still doesn't show a benifit) and you are paying 300-325 for one drive.  What do you do that would make you need the 300Gb raptor.  I bought both of mine when they were on sale for 135 at Best Buy, awesome deal which was the only reason why I bought them.  Honestly I would go for a 750Gb-1Tb drive for the money just because you get ALOT of space and speed wise you are not going to notice much of a difference that makes you have to spend 300-325 bucks for 300Gbs compared to 2-3x more space.


----------



## CorHabe (Jun 26, 2008)

I look attentively at Samsung F1 1Tb or WD 6400AAKS...


----------



## CorHabe (Jun 26, 2008)

Velociraptor was my last variant...So Samsung F1 at 750 or 1Tb?


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 27, 2008)

If you were thinking about the 300Gb raptor then I would go for the 1Tb.  Cost about this same yet you get 3+ times the space!!  If you want to venture into Raid then get two of these, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152100, 750Gb for 119.99 I might buy two of them.  Heck get two of the 1Tb, Newegg has them for 179.99

Where's your system specs?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 27, 2008)

I can vouche for the WD 640GB drive, quiet, cool running and quick! It benches great, around 95MB's for me, which means little in reality, but my boot times are quicker, games load faster and I have more space, lower temps and way less noise in comparison to my older Seagate 7200.9 (pre-perpendicular tech drive) 500GB. I also agree with earlier statements, unless you NEED absolute HDD speed for a particular use or e-peen bragging rights, a newer, larger and cheaper drives are the way to go FTW!


----------



## ktr (Jun 27, 2008)

I was reading a review for the this new raptor from CPU magazine, and they compared it to the 640gb WD drive. the only difference was a ~5ms seek time. I would get the 640gb WD instead. You could probably raid two of them for the cost of a velociraptor.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 27, 2008)

I got my WD 640GB 2 months ago for $99.99 shipped from Cheifmax iirc (Newegg subsidiary irrc). I will get another, not for RAID, just for more quick, quiet, cool running and dependable storage, I highly recommend them! I was a Seagate/Maxtor fan for budget HDD's till this drive came out!


----------



## CorHabe (Jun 27, 2008)

I moderated my appetite...Samsung F1 750Gb or WD 6400 AAKS? Is Samsung fans here?Or only WD purchasers?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

If you want speed then go for the WD 640GB because it uses 2 320GB platters.  The 750Gb F1 apparently uses 3 250GB platters (I own one) and will only get you speeds of about 75MB/s on average.  I only got it because it was very cheap (£60) and I only needed it for storing media (films, games, software, audio etc) and it would take ages to fill up 750GB.

HD Tune:






EDIT:  found this bench of the WD 640GB, seems the 2 platters do get a much better tansfer rate:


----------

